# Cleaning puppy's ears



## telavivgsd (Jul 6, 2016)

My eight week old pup still has super floppy ears (praying that will change but that's a different topic) and if you lift them up, you can see they're quite dirty on the skin part, though not inside the inner ear - sorry if that's a terrible explanation. I asked the vet how to clean them and she said not to, and then followed that up by telling me that I also shouldn't clean my ears because it's bad to clean ears in any species. Kind of strange, but ok.

Basically, my question is, can I clean just the skin part of the ear with something, soapy water on a cloth maybe, if I'm super careful not to get any liquid inside his ear? Is it completely unnecessary? I was told not to touch his ears much if I want them to stand, would cleaning them bother them? 

They just look pretty dirty and I don't want the skin to get irritated or something. I'm attaching a picture for reference.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

Geeesssh!!!! That's craziness!!! 

Since there is no goo inside his ears, just use use a clean cloth with plain warm water and wipe gently.

If there was goo in his ears, you can use Witchhazel or a 50/50 mix of Apple Cider Vinegar (organic would be best) and water with strands of sheet cotton to gently go inside ears.....not too deep.

Moms


----------



## mistysms (Nov 19, 2014)

that's what my puppies ears look like too. Good idea of just using a warm wash cloth with just water I was thinking about using a baby wipe. As for your puppy having very floppy ears that sounds JUST like my little girl. Or at least it did. She had really floppy ears and for weeks I never say any kind of change. Now she is 11 weeks old and they are starting to go up. I have been giving her a bully stick right after breakfast and right after dinner so she could chew and I have saw a big difference in her ears since I have been giving her that to chew on.


----------



## telavivgsd (Jul 6, 2016)

Thanks so much to both of you, I will definitely try wiping them with a damp cloth this evening. 

As for the floppy ears - I've been giving him a bully stick too, as well as some raw beef knuckles, and I also think I'm seeing a difference, so here's hoping!


----------



## Concordium (Mar 31, 2016)

Also, yes, the floppy ears will definitely change. My baby had floppy ears well after 8 weeks. Her ears didn't stand up until she was about 4 months old. And even then, they were still kind of weak. She is 6 months now and her ears look great. I wouldn't worry about her ears standing up until around 6 months or so.

Give him things to chew on. Make high pitches noises to get him to exercise his ear muscles. Things like that. Don't do the ear scrunching thing when you pet him. All of that helps to ensure healthy ears. :smile2:


----------



## ausdland (Oct 21, 2015)

I use witch hazel or rubbing alcohol if I don't have wh with cotton ball and clean first finger joint depth inside ear. 
Keep talking to your pup. He'll be interested in what you're saying and his ears will stand up. My pup's floppy right ear stood up at 10 weeks.


----------

